# new shop



## aguysmiley

Some of you already know I have recently moved. I thought I would share a few pics of my garage. It's 40'x96'. The shop takes up almost half, and the rest is storage area.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/aguysmiley/SC00065.jpg">

This picture is taken from inside the overhead door visible in the first picture. The three doors in the picture are office, parts room, and bathroom. There is a built in work bench to the right.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/aguysmiley/SC00116.jpg">

The work bench

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/aguysmiley/SC00117.jpg">


----------



## Ingersoll444

That is a NICE setup!!!


----------



## MowHoward2210

:ditto: You can never have too much space.


----------



## psrumors

That is quite nice. You will enjoy it I am sure.

I use to think my 32'X40' shop was big but several on here have built shops that dwarf it. I am gonna have to talk to momma.


----------



## aguysmiley

Thanks guys.

I used to do most of my work at my dad's shop. He moved away and I've been without a shop for four years. I really feel blessed to have a place like this now. It's more than I could have asked for. 

Now it's time to start buying equipment.


----------



## Archdean

The Clock on the wall says it's quarter to 6 and judging by the sun the "Home of Bolen" sign must be on the west side!! 

The time to buy more equipment is always now!!  

nice shop!!


----------



## Argee

:thumbsup: Nice setup aguysmiley....nice looking shop!


----------



## guest2

Great shop!! What did the previous owner use it for? Looks like he ran a repair shop there. What's with the old truck out front?


----------



## aegt5000

Holy Cow, That’s NICE
From the headroom above the pick-up it even looks
like you could put a lift in there. Bathroom, Partsroom, Office
and enough shop to work on a locomotive, it doesn’t get much
better than that. Congratulations on a great find.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Its the office and parts room I REALY like!!! That waill go a long way toward keeping the rest of the shop clean, and tidy.


----------



## bear

great looking shop the partsroom and office is a nice touch as is all the storage room over top of them


----------



## aguysmiley

The previous owner did a lot of work for most of the town from what I understand. It was mostly just because he was too nice to say no. The house is pretty nice too, although I don't spend much time in it. It's built into a hill, three sides are underground and the south side is the only side exposed. The truck was an old International that had been cut in half. That's now been hauled away.


----------



## guest2

Looks like more than enough room for that GK on ebay!


----------



## Greg

Great shop!

Also, could you post some pics of your house? Sounds interesting..


----------



## aguysmiley

Sure. Here it is. I need to replace the siding and install gutters on the south side. With three of the walls being underground, it's easy on the heating and cooling bills. The sun does most of the heating for us since the front of the house faces south.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/aguysmiley/SC00138.jpg">

This is the north side. The garage is between the house and the road, so you can barely even see it when driving by.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/aguysmiley/SC00139.jpg">


----------



## jodyand

Very nice shop its odd the way the house is set in the ground. I don't know if i could live without being able to look out windows. It would drive me nuts not being able to look out to the back yard. But you have no problem getting on the roof for anything.


----------



## balmoralboy

Great House!!! I live entirely in the basement of our restaurant, and once you get used to it, it's not a problem not having windows. You just make sure to get some natural light outside each day.

Now, if i was a lawyer, or an insurance guy, I'd tell you to put a fence up at the edge of the roof. 

There was a case here this year where a 13 yr old kid went on a roof and fell through to a loading dock,doing brain damage. The settlement was $1.25 million. I'd hate to see some kid chase a ball onto your roof and fall off it.


----------



## guest

wow what a shop.. real nice.. funky 'underground' house too!!


great place...


----------



## bontai Joe

After seeing the fantastic shop, I only have one question, can you adopt me?


----------



## Argee

Bet that house is easy to shingle I imagine it's pretty cool in the summer


----------



## balmoralboy

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Bet that house is easy to shingle I imagine it's pretty cool in the summer *


I'd say it's pretty cool all year round!


----------



## aguysmiley

Well, it's been in the 40's here during the day. With the shades open in the windows, the sun heats it enough that I'm uncomfortable. Haven't heard the furnace turn on during the day, occasionally during the night.

Sorry bontai Joe, I can't adopt you. But I could use a good babysitter.


----------



## Wingnut

Wow! that is a shop! All you need now is to have Santa bring you whats in the entire Snap-on catalogue. 

It is a nice "Earth Shelter" home, if the back rooms ever starts to make your feel claustrophobic you can always add sky-lights.


----------



## Tau44

Hey, a guysmiley

Where in Southern Indiana do you live? I live in western ky about 50 miles south of evansville ind.



great shop!


----------



## aguysmiley

I live about ten miles away from Madison, IN. Right close to the river.


----------



## Tau44

You live closer to Louisville KY. I live in Madisonville KY which is 50 miles south of Evansville.

Do you ever go to the farm and ag show in Louisville in Feb.?


----------



## aguysmiley

Well I haven't been to that show, but I've only been living here for about a month. I used to live close to the Michigan line.


----------



## Tau44

You will have to make plans to go. They have tractor pulls for about three days. and then they have the fair grounds around Freedom hall full of tractors, farm equipment, implements, and etc. I could spend days just wondering around looking.


----------



## 911radioman

> _Originally posted by aguysmiley _
> *I live about ten miles away from Madison, IN. Right close to the river. *


aguysmiley, we're practically neighbors!


----------



## aguysmiley

Hi neighbor!:friends:


----------



## DrBailey

Now that is a Way Kewl play pen , I love it ,, In my neck of the woods , we have lots of underground homes , easy to heat and to cool .


----------



## catmando

*Shop*

That is really a nice shop. Now you will be able to really rip into things in comfort. What a change from no shop for 4 years. What kind of work are you figuring on doing in it? Mechanical, wood, create stuff? 

Your house is kind of neat too. I always wanted one, but I was going for a dirt roof too. That shoulc save on the heating bill somewhat though.


----------



## aguysmiley

When we first looked at this house, I wasn't to keen on the idea of oil heat. This is based on memories of a house I lived in when i was really young that had oil heat. Now that we've been in here a while I gotta say I love it. The previous owner said he filled the tank once a year and I believe him. We filled it about a month ago for a little over $400. We've had a fair amount of cold temperatures and I've been monitoring the oil level. It hasn't used much. Indoor temperature never drops below 72. All the windows in the house face the south and the sun does most of the heating during the day. This sure beats the $400 a month we used to spend to heat our old house.

Cars are my biggest interest. I grew up around street rods. My dad was always building something. Then I'd get mad when we finally had something finished and he would sell it so he could build something else. 

I'll be using the garage mostly for my cars. I have a 63 Rambler that is going to be a hot rod someday. Somewhere in Michigan I have a 46 Willys CJ2A that I haven't seen yet. My dad acquired it somewhere along the line and thought I might like it. I'm thinking of making a WW2 replica out of it. There's always something I want to do to my Firebird. And of course there's my tractors!


----------



## Tarp_man

You can have never have too much garage and shelter space. Although I've been told that the more garage space you have, the more junk you buy to fill the garage up.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Tarp_man said:


> You can have never have too much garage and shelter space. Although I've been told that the more garage space you have, the more junk you buy to fill the garage up.


I'll be living proof of that. I am the original "Heap Master"!:lmao:


----------

